# ?? For Goob on Mushroom Gathering



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Goob or anyone else, did you know that if you are picking mushrooms on US Forest Service property that you need to get a permit? 

I just found this out today at a fungi class that I was at. But the permit is free and you can pick up to 5 gallons of them a day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Goob or anyone else, did you know that if you are picking mushrooms on US Forest Service property that you need to get a permit?
> 
> I just found this out today at a fungi class that I was at. But the permit is free and you can pick up to 5 gallons of them a day.


Yes, technically mushrooms are "forest products" and you have to have a permit (free) to collect them.

see Uinta/Wasatch/Cache Forest Service rules: http://www.fs.usda.gov/main/uwcnf/passes-permits/forestproducts.

There are also commercial mushroom permits and I heard talk about them being issued as far back as 15 years ago on the South Slope of the Uintas. There is a lucrative market for mushrooms overseas and there are "market mushroomers" out there. As-a-matter-of-fact they beat me to my favorite Bolete spot all the time. Psychoactive fungi is targeted too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I was on the North Slope 10 days ago and the mushroom pickers were out in full force! It was complete carnage. They jut tore them out and left peices all over. I would post photos, but I thought it would be too traumatic for Goob. Darn cows.....

Thanks for the heads-up on the permit needed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> I was on the North Slope 10 days ago and the mushroom pickers were out in full force! It was complete carnage. They jut tore them out and left peices all over. I would post photos, but I thought it would be too traumatic for Goob. Darn cows.....
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on the permit needed.


Yer breaking my heart.

I had a place where I could catch all the 7-inch brookies I wanted, shoot a grouse or two and pick a sack a mushrooms on the walk out. They found it dangit.

I'm working in Northwest Washington along the Olympic National Park. It's mushroom heaven. Now if I can get some time off. There's a lot of mushroom pickers up here. Some are old hippies, my age, and make a good living during the long mushroom season in the Olympic rain forest.

Here's a 1998 picture of some wild mushrooms for sale at the Pike's Market in Seattle:


----------

